# Going canister RENA,HAGEN,MARINELAND,EHEIM?????



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 90gal. tank 6 rbp's.Ihave 2 emperor 400's.I still see floating debris.Yes i do have a powerhead aqua clear 70.Do you think a canister would help?I would keep 1 emporer running with the canister.The canister would be rated for 100G or more.Those of you that have canisters,which one is the best do you think?

thank you


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

six red pees said:


> I have a 90gal. tank 6 rbp's.Ihave 2 emperor 400's.I still see floating debris.Yes i do have a powerhead aqua clear 70.Do you think a canister would help?I would keep 1 emporer running with the canister.The canister would be rated for 100G or more.Those of you that have canisters,which one is the best do you think?
> 
> thank you


Theirs the Fluval 405 that works well, rated up to 100g I beleive.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I own a Rena XP4, a bit expensive ($200 new), but the best bang for your buck, imho. They're easy to clean and maintain, extremely quiet (I sleep with this thing running next to my bed) and powerful enough to handle the bioload of your Reds all by itself (you can ditch both HOB's and go with one filter, further simplifying maintenance).


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> I own a Rena XP4, a bit expensive ($200 new), but the best bang for your buck, imho. They're easy to clean and maintain, extremely quiet (I sleep with this thing running next to my bed) and powerful enough to handle the bioload of your Reds all by itself (you can ditch both HOB's and go with one filter, further simplifying maintenance).


same here 
but damnit i paid 269 i didnt know about price match


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

febsalien said:


> I own a Rena XP4, a bit expensive ($200 new), but the best bang for your buck, imho. They're easy to clean and maintain, extremely quiet (I sleep with this thing running next to my bed) and powerful enough to handle the bioload of your Reds all by itself (you can ditch both HOB's and go with one filter, further simplifying maintenance).


same here 
but damnit i paid 269 i didnt know about price match








[/quote]
Actually, I just got lucky. My LFS got them in a little before Christmas, just before all the websites raised their prices by $50. They got them cheaper, so they sold them cheaper.


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> I own a Rena XP4, a bit expensive ($200 new), but the best bang for your buck, imho. They're easy to clean and maintain, extremely quiet (I sleep with this thing running next to my bed) and powerful enough to handle the bioload of your Reds all by itself (you can ditch both HOB's and go with one filter, further simplifying maintenance).


are canister filters that good.Where i could get rid of BOTH emporers???What does HOB stand for?Iknow stupid Q.EMPS 400 say 400 gals. per hour .I have 2. XP4 says 450 gph how could only one do better than 2 EMPS??What would you suggest for media?I have about 10-12 live plants aswell.So no carbon right?I know, alot of Q's.New to plants and the high end part of aquaria.Just got 48"dbl aqua lights from coralife for the plants.Speaking of high end will a co2 system help algae control.

THANKS ALOT


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

six red pees said:


> I have a 90gal. tank 6 rbp's.Ihave 2 emperor 400's.I still see floating debris.Yes i do have a powerhead aqua clear 70.Do you think a canister would help?I would keep 1 emporer running with the canister.The canister would be rated for 100G or more.Those of you that have canisters,which one is the best do you think?
> 
> thank you


On my 155 gallon, I am using a Fluval FX5 rated at 900 gph, an Emperor 400, and a aqua clear 70 powerhead with filter attachment. And I find my tank water is crystal clear.


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> I have a 90gal. tank 6 rbp's.Ihave 2 emperor 400's.I still see floating debris.Yes i do have a powerhead aqua clear 70.Do you think a canister would help?I would keep 1 emporer running with the canister.The canister would be rated for 100G or more.Those of you that have canisters,which one is the best do you think?
> 
> thank you


On my 155 gallon, I am using a Fluval FX5 rated at 900 gph, an Emperor 400, and a aqua clear 70 powerhead with filter attachment. And I find my tank water is crystal clear.
[/quote]
Well i hope so the FX5 is about 280 bucks rated for a400 gal.tankRIGHT?


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

six red pees said:


> I have a 90gal. tank 6 rbp's.Ihave 2 emperor 400's.I still see floating debris.Yes i do have a powerhead aqua clear 70.Do you think a canister would help?I would keep 1 emporer running with the canister.The canister would be rated for 100G or more.Those of you that have canisters,which one is the best do you think?
> 
> thank you


On my 155 gallon, I am using a Fluval FX5 rated at 900 gph, an Emperor 400, and a aqua clear 70 powerhead with filter attachment. And I find my tank water is crystal clear.
[/quote]
Well i hope so the FX5 is about 280 bucks rated for a400 gal.tankRIGHT?
[/quote]
RIGHT????


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, I think its rated for tanks upto 400 gallons. And it has multi-directional nozzles which are pretty neat when you want to direct the output flow in certain directions. Another thing about the FX5 is it is silent.

IMO, with the FX5 you get the most bang for your buck. If money is not an issue, go for the largest Eheim canister you can get since Eheims are regarded as the BMWs of filters.


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

six red pees said:


> I own a Rena XP4, a bit expensive ($200 new), but the best bang for your buck, imho. They're easy to clean and maintain, extremely quiet (I sleep with this thing running next to my bed) and powerful enough to handle the bioload of your Reds all by itself (you can ditch both HOB's and go with one filter, further simplifying maintenance).


are canister filters that good.Where i could get rid of BOTH emporers???*What does HOB stand for?*Iknow stupid Q.EMPS 400 say 400 gals. per hour .I have 2. XP4 says 450 gph how could only one do better than 2 EMPS??What would you suggest for media?I have about 10-12 live plants aswell.So no carbon right?I know, alot of Q's.New to plants and the high end part of aquaria.Just got 48"dbl aqua lights from coralife for the plants.Speaking of high end will a co2 system help algae control.

THANKS ALOT
[/quote]

Hang On Back


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

If your problem is floating debris, I'd get a Magnum 350 with the quick disconnects. They are much easier to service than a typical canister so you can rinse out/replace their filter sleeve more often. I'd leave both the Emps on and make sure the media trays are loaded with extra biomedia.

If you really want to get rid of the Emps, I would get the Mag 350 now and see how that handles the debris. After a month or so, get an Eheim Classic 2217 and remove 1 Emp. As long as the debris is kept in check, then you could remove the other Emp 400 after a month or so.

You may also want to look into other reasons for why you have so much debris such as water changes, too many p's, and/or overfeeding.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got both rena and eheim cannisters. I find the eheims to be better cannisters. They're quieter, they hold more media, and I'm of the opinion they do a better job of bio filtration.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

six red pees said:


> are canister filters that good.Where i could get rid of BOTH emporers???What does HOB stand for?Iknow stupid Q.EMPS 400 say 400 gals. per hour .I have 2. XP4 says 450 gph how could only one do better than 2 EMPS??What would you suggest for media?I have about 10-12 live plants aswell.So no carbon right?I know, alot of Q's.New to plants and the high end part of aquaria.Just got 48"dbl aqua lights from coralife for the plants.Speaking of high end will a co2 system help algae control.
> THANKS ALOT


Yup, you could ditch both HOB (Hang On Back) filters and go with a single canister.
The reason it does a better job then the HOB's is that it's able to hold more media. More media means it does more filtering in one pass, therefore you don't need an insanely high GPH rating.
Like I said, mine is currently handling the bioload of (6) 6" Reds and an 8" Pleco without any problems.
I pull it apart every two weeks to change the carbon & water polisher pad, and empty the accumulated debris out of the bottom (this takes about 20 minutes).
By the way, if you have alot of floating debris, I'd suggest vaccuming more. I had the same problem; every time one of my fish flicked a fin, I'd get clouds of crap from the bottom. I started vaccuming with every water change (instead of just siphoning water) and the problem quickly went away.


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> If your problem is floating debris, I'd get a Magnum 350 with the quick disconnects. They are much easier to service than a typical canister so you can rinse out/replace their filter sleeve more often. I'd leave both the Emps on and make sure the media trays are loaded with extra biomedia.
> 
> If you really want to get rid of the Emps, I would get the Mag 350 now and see how that handles the debris. After a month or so, get an Eheim Classic 2217 and remove 1 Emp. As long as the debris is kept in check, then you could remove the other Emp 400 after a month or so.
> 
> You may also want to look into other reasons for why you have so much debris such as water changes, too many p's, and/or overfeeding.


I have tried eveything to get my water clear.I have millions of sand like particles most of which look like air bubbles.If i look up to the top of my tank there are thousands floating on top. Which my emperor 400's seem to push water surface which contains all the water
bubbles down into my tank. The only way i can keep my water clear is to add one cap full of pro-clear once to twice a day. The fish
are fine the plants seem to be fine but i am not. I am about ready to give a one hundred dollar reward for anyone to solve my problem preferrably someone around my area which is bellingham washington. I am serious....This has been going on for 4mo.Bacterial bloom?I have used stability(sea chem),bio spira no change.This is not my first fishtank,but the first time with this prob.My params are zero for nitrite,nitrate,ammon,phos,ph 7.2,kh2 deg.What the ...K????100 bucks anyone around my area????????????????.The only thing i have not tried is do a 90% water chgange and start over.SORRY SOMEONE MENTIONED WATER CHANGES AND I HAD TO VENT.SOOOOO whats the best canister for around 200-250?Might not solve my prob.But i'm still lookin.

THANKS AGAIN

Ineed a cocktail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

six red pees said:


> If your problem is floating debris, I'd get a Magnum 350 with the quick disconnects. They are much easier to service than a typical canister so you can rinse out/replace their filter sleeve more often. I'd leave both the Emps on and make sure the media trays are loaded with extra biomedia.
> 
> If you really want to get rid of the Emps, I would get the Mag 350 now and see how that handles the debris. After a month or so, get an Eheim Classic 2217 and remove 1 Emp. As long as the debris is kept in check, then you could remove the other Emp 400 after a month or so.
> 
> You may also want to look into other reasons for why you have so much debris such as water changes, too many p's, and/or overfeeding.


I have tried eveything to get my water clear.I have millions of sand like particles most of which look like air bubbles.If i look up to the top of my tank there are thousands floating on top. Which my emperor 400's seem to push water surface which contains all the water
bubbles down into my tank. The only way i can keep my water clear is to add one cap full of pro-clear once to twice a day. The fish
are fine the plants seem to be fine but i am not. I am about ready to give a one hundred dollar reward for anyone to solve my problem preferrably someone around my area which is bellingham washington. I am serious....This has been going on for 4mo.Bacterial bloom?I have used stability(sea chem),bio spira no change.This is not my first fishtank,but the first time with this prob.My params are zero for nitrite,nitrate,ammon,phos,ph 7.2,kh2 deg.What the ...K????100 bucks anyone around my area????????????????.The only thing i have not tried is do a 90% water chgange and start over.SORRY SOMEONE MENTIONED WATER CHANGES AND I HAD TO VENT.SOOOOO whats the best canister for around 200-250?Might not solve my prob.But i'm still lookin.

THANKS AGAIN

Ineed a cocktail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

are these "air bubbles" coming straight out of your filters mabye your filters are bad? 
i only see those air bubbles when the water is low (during water changes)


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> are canister filters that good.Where i could get rid of BOTH emporers???What does HOB stand for?Iknow stupid Q.EMPS 400 say 400 gals. per hour .I have 2. XP4 says 450 gph how could only one do better than 2 EMPS??What would you suggest for media?I have about 10-12 live plants aswell.So no carbon right?I know, alot of Q's.New to plants and the high end part of aquaria.Just got 48"dbl aqua lights from coralife for the plants.Speaking of high end will a co2 system help algae control.
> THANKS ALOT


Yup, you could ditch both HOB (Hang On Back) filters and go with a single canister.
The reason it does a better job then the HOB's is that it's able to hold more media. More media means it does more filtering in one pass, therefore you don't need an insanely high GPH rating.
Like I said, mine is currently handling the bioload of (6) 6" Reds and an 8" Pleco without any problems.
I pull it apart every two weeks to change the carbon & water polisher pad, and empty the accumulated debris out of the bottom (this takes about 20 minutes).
By the way, if you have alot of floating debris, I'd suggest vaccuming more. I had the same problem; every time one of my fish flicked a fin, I'd get clouds of crap from the bottom. I started vaccuming with every water change (instead of just siphoning water) and the problem quickly went away.








[/quote]
Thanks PD What media would you suggest?Keep in mind i have plants.I am lookin at your filter here at fosters & smith for 229.00


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

febsalien said:


> If your problem is floating debris, I'd get a Magnum 350 with the quick disconnects. They are much easier to service than a typical canister so you can rinse out/replace their filter sleeve more often. I'd leave both the Emps on and make sure the media trays are loaded with extra biomedia.
> 
> If you really want to get rid of the Emps, I would get the Mag 350 now and see how that handles the debris. After a month or so, get an Eheim Classic 2217 and remove 1 Emp. As long as the debris is kept in check, then you could remove the other Emp 400 after a month or so.
> 
> You may also want to look into other reasons for why you have so much debris such as water changes, too many p's, and/or overfeeding.


I have tried eveything to get my water clear.I have millions of sand like particles most of which look like air bubbles.If i look up to the top of my tank there are thousands floating on top. Which my emperor 400's seem to push water surface which contains all the water
bubbles down into my tank. The only way i can keep my water clear is to add one cap full of pro-clear once to twice a day. The fish
are fine the plants seem to be fine but i am not. I am about ready to give a one hundred dollar reward for anyone to solve my problem preferrably someone around my area which is bellingham washington. I am serious....This has been going on for 4mo.Bacterial bloom?I have used stability(sea chem),bio spira no change.This is not my first fishtank,but the first time with this prob.My params are zero for nitrite,nitrate,ammon,phos,ph 7.2,kh2 deg.What the ...K????100 bucks anyone around my area????????????????.The only thing i have not tried is do a 90% water chgange and start over.SORRY SOMEONE MENTIONED WATER CHANGES AND I HAD TO VENT.SOOOOO whats the best canister for around 200-250?Might not solve my prob.But i'm still lookin.

THANKS AGAIN

Ineed a cocktail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

are these "air bubbles" coming straight out of your filters mabye your filters are bad? 
i only see those air bubbles when the water is low (during water changes)
[/quote]
I,m using the filters for the emporer, which have carbon.I guess i am not to use these with a planted AQ why not?I also use 25 &10 micron pads that i cut to fit one on each side of the filter.After 4 days they are dark green.Irinse them and put them back in.Why do they say not to use these micron pads permantly?


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

six red pees said:


> If your problem is floating debris, I'd get a Magnum 350 with the quick disconnects. They are much easier to service than a typical canister so you can rinse out/replace their filter sleeve more often. I'd leave both the Emps on and make sure the media trays are loaded with extra biomedia.
> 
> If you really want to get rid of the Emps, I would get the Mag 350 now and see how that handles the debris. After a month or so, get an Eheim Classic 2217 and remove 1 Emp. As long as the debris is kept in check, then you could remove the other Emp 400 after a month or so.
> 
> You may also want to look into other reasons for why you have so much debris such as water changes, too many p's, and/or overfeeding.


I have tried eveything to get my water clear.I have millions of sand like particles most of which look like air bubbles.If i look up to the top of my tank there are thousands floating on top. Which my emperor 400's seem to push water surface which contains all the water
bubbles down into my tank. The only way i can keep my water clear is to add one cap full of pro-clear once to twice a day. The fish
are fine the plants seem to be fine but i am not. I am about ready to give a one hundred dollar reward for anyone to solve my problem preferrably someone around my area which is bellingham washington. I am serious....This has been going on for 4mo.Bacterial bloom?I have used stability(sea chem),bio spira no change.This is not my first fishtank,but the first time with this prob.My params are zero for nitrite,nitrate,ammon,phos,ph 7.2,kh2 deg.What the ...K????100 bucks anyone around my area????????????????.The only thing i have not tried is do a 90% water chgange and start over.SORRY SOMEONE MENTIONED WATER CHANGES AND I HAD TO VENT.SOOOOO whats the best canister for around 200-250?Might not solve my prob.But i'm still lookin.

THANKS AGAIN

Ineed a cocktail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

are these "air bubbles" coming straight out of your filters mabye your filters are bad? 
i only see those air bubbles when the water is low (during water changes)
[/quote]
I,m using the filters for the emporer, which have carbon.I guess i am not to use these with a planted AQ why not?I also use 25 &10 micron pads that i cut to fit one on each side of the filter.After 4 days they are dark green.Irinse them and put them back in.Why do they say not to use these micron pads permantly?
[/quote]
SORRY how do not quote?I click on quote and it appears red (-quote)but still qoutes.I also have a video of these devil bubbles but not sure how to post it.I'll figure it out so you can see what i'm seeing.It cant be the cocktials I've only had 2.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

cannisters are best suited for Bio filtration. But you have EMps so you have that covered. Emps suck for mech filtration.

An AC110/500 would also be a great choice for mech fil. since they are basically a huge sponce and some space for filterfloss. generally they are not great at the bio but can be ok.

An XP4 is a huge waste of money. you can get 2 XP3's for the same price and get 50% more filtration space. but again the best cannister for mech fil is going to be the magnum.

on my 100 gal I run 2 XP3's and have no problem, my tank is also planted.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

get a mag 350, it will make your water crystal clear, you will need to clean it a lot tho


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My personal favourite is the fluval FX5, it's silent, it's powerful and relatively low maintanance for a canister filter of that level. With a FX5 you wouldn't need anything else filtration wise and on a 90g it would create enough current that you wouldn't really have a need for a power head. The price is a bit high but it's worth it!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

You mentioned millions of tiny "sand-like" bubbles...could it be due to your aqua clear powerhead? It may be producing bubbles from it's venturi spout.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

six red pees said:


> Thanks PD What media would you suggest?Keep in mind i have plants.I am lookin at your filter here at fosters & smith for 229.00


That's about the best you'll do new, you could always try Ebay if you want to take a chance on a used one.
I have sponges in the bottom bucket (two each of the 20ppi & 30ppi, they come with the filter). The next two buckets are full of Bio Media (ceramic rings in mine but you might want to research cheaper options). In the top bucket I have some carbon and a *water polishing pad*, which will probably fix your floating debris problem. I had the exact same problem with fine particulate matter floating in my water (looked almost like smoke blowing in the current) I put one of those pads in, and my water turned crystal in about 2 days.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

fx5 is really over kill, he doesnt need to go drop 200+ for a new filter. Its only a 90 gallon and hes already got 2 emp 400s, he just need to polish the water not ad more biofiltration


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

mike123 said:


> fx5 is really over kill, he doesnt need to go drop 200+ for a new filter. Its only a 90 gallon and hes already got 2 emp 400s, he just need to polish the water not ad more biofiltration


I kinda agree with this post... You need to first find out EXACTLY what the particulate in your water is... then you will know what you need to do in order to clear it up.

I would guess your moving enough water.

Find out the solution to the problem before you start throwing equipment at it...

CK


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

mike123 said:


> get a mag 350, it will make your water crystal clear, you will need to clean it a lot tho


Where would i get one of these?Ihave not seen these for a while.Mailorder?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

six red pees said:


> get a mag 350, it will make your water crystal clear, you will need to clean it a lot tho


Where would i get one of these?Ihave not seen these for a while.Mailorder?
[/quote]

I usually see them at pet stores, but even with shipping you usually come out ahead ordering online. You would want the 350 Deluxe and those can be had for under $75 new.


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> You mentioned millions of tiny "sand-like" bubbles...could it be due to your aqua clear powerhead? It may be producing bubbles from it's venturi spout.


My powerhead is about 10" below the surface.The air control tube has been removed months ago.Although there are burts of air bubbles that come from my powerhead about every 30 seconds to 2 min.How could this happen when the unit is below the water?


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

FrontMan said:


> fx5 is really over kill, he doesnt need to go drop 200+ for a new filter. Its only a 90 gallon and hes already got 2 emp 400s, he just need to polish the water not ad more biofiltration


I kinda agree with this post... You need to first find out EXACTLY what the particulate in your water is... then you will know what you need to do in order to clear it up.

I would guess your moving enough water.

Find out the solution to the problem before you start throwing equipment at it...

CK
[/quote]
I agree But this has ben going on for 3 to 4 mos.It looks like 90% air bubbs.When the lights are off it apears some what clear.Maybe a dark tint .Maybe green.When lights are on it seems to intensify.Most likely the light shows these air bubbs and debris
The water surface is full of air.I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS OR WHAT THE SOLUTION IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ihave tried everything i think .Idon't know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

six red pees said:


> I agree But this has ben going on for 3 to 4 mos.It looks like 90% air bubbs.When the lights are off it apears some what clear.Maybe a dark tint .Maybe green.When lights are on it seems to intensify.Most likely the light shows these air bubbs and debris
> The water surface is full of air.I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS OR WHAT THE SOLUTION IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ihave tried everything i think .Idon't know!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have you tried a polisher pad or floss? Seriously man, they work wonders. I had the exact same problem, my params were fine but there was all this fine particulate floating around in the water. I used the polisher pad Rena makes for the XP series and in two days my water was crystal clear.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

do you have a CO2 system? the bubbles might be due to that, a phenomenon called "pearling".


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> do you have a CO2 system? the bubbles might be due to that, a phenomenon called "pearling".


No i do not?I was thinking about one from fosters&smith for 107$Iheard that this would help my algae as well.AGAIN this has been going for 4 mo. now(the cloudy water).I will post a vid soon.Iknow i have sad that alot.Just have to try u tube AGAIN!!!!!!!!!Speaking of tank eqmnt.How difficult is a co2 system to set up&maintain?Still thinking of canister.MAGNUM i have heard several times.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, go get a magnum. Setting up the equipment for a CO2 system is pretty straightforward. There's a lot of info in the planted aquarium section about it. I am not using a Co2 system so experience-wise, others would prolly help you out more. But from what I understand, you need to take into consideration your lighting. Algae could be the result of too much light and too many nutrients in the water. Too much light alone isnt significant enough to cause an algae problem. The algae has to get it's nutrition from the water in order to survive plus the excessive light. Going with a planted tank will help eliminate the algae problem since the plants will take up the nutrients. Co2 is needed when you have a moderate to high light planted tank. Low light tanks are generally fine without C02.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

why dont you go with Piranha Dan's advice and try some pads.....it is alot less expensive then a new filter and it sounds like he had what you speak of.....instead of going to dr fosters and smith every ten minutes you should go to your lfs and scoop up a few of those polishing pads and give them a try first...


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

Isujustice05 said:


> why dont you go with Piranha Dan's advice and try some pads.....it is alot less expensive then a new filter and it sounds like he had what you speak of.....instead of going to dr fosters and smith every ten minutes you should go to your lfs and scoop up a few of those polishing pads and give them a try first...


I
AM USING 5 TO 25 MICRON pads.These are cut to fit that i get from work.I really doubt those filters are that fine .The filters are full of green gunk every week.I pull them out of my filter and rinse them on full blast jet stream to rinse them.And its heavy green debris that flows from them.My water has ZERO TRITE TRATE 
PHOSPHATE,AMMON.90GAL.265WATT comp lights.Power head 2 400 EMPS .Which i am thinking of replacing with a canister.I guess i have green water.But when the lights are on it appears milky but when the lights are off,it looks greenish.Just did a water change.When the lights turned on all i saw were millions of air bubbs.On the surface and in the water.Been going on for 4 months.I dont want to hear BACTERIA BLOOM again.SORRY but with all this green material in my filters forf all this time???????????????????????????ANYONE?????


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anybody know the water whisperer???????


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Eheim classic series.


----------

